# Java3D-Applet ohne Java3D-Runtime ausführen



## oXmoX (23. Nov 2008)

Hallo!

Mein Java Applet benutzt zwar Java3D, soll aber auch auf Rechnen laufen, auf denen keinen Java3D Runtime installiert ist. Falls die Runtime auf dem Rechner nicht verfügbar ist, sollen natürlich alle Funktionen, die auf Java3D angewiesen sind deaktiviert bleiben. Wie kann ich so ein Verhalten realisieren? Ist das überhaupt möglich?

Gruß
 -- oXmoX


----------



## Noctarius (23. Nov 2008)

Ohne großes nachdenken würd ich sowas in der Art versuchen:


```
public static boolean isJava3DAvailable() {
	try {
		Class.forName("javax.package.path.Class");
		return true;

	} catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
		return false;
	}
}
```


----------



## oXmoX (24. Nov 2008)

Ist natürlich auch ne Lösung.
...Und funktioniert auch für mich.
Danke dafür!


----------

